# DIY facemasks



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2020)

Sorry for bothering.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 27, 2020)

The color is all wrong I would never wear that!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 27, 2020)

Tiny viruses are going to go right through that woven hanky.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Tiny viruses are going to go right through that woven hanky.


 absolutely right .....they would in fact be worse than none,  because people wearing something like that would have a false sense of security.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2020)

...


----------



## StarSong (Mar 27, 2020)

The web abounds with good instructions and  information about what fabrics work best for home sewn masks.  Handkerchief fabrics are typically too loosely woven to be a good choice.  T-shirts are better.  
https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/best-materials-make-diy-face-mask-virus/


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm using cotton quilting fabric for the outer and inner layers with a layer of non-woven interfacing sandwiched between. Cotton for comfort and the non-woven layer for filtration.

Better than a surgical mask for protection, nowhere near as effective as a n95.

However... they're highly effective in keeping an infected wearer from spreading it. Our thinking in long-term care is that if all employees wear masks, we won't bring it in and infect residents. Facilities will issue at symptom/temp check in, then workers clocking out for the day will place used masks in a basket for laundering.

The turquoise line:


----------



## Tommy (Mar 28, 2020)

I agree with AnnieA.  Although cloth masks will not filter viruses from the air you breathe in, I'm inclined to believe they can make a significant difference in how far droplets from your own cough or sneeze spread simply by reducing the force of the expelled air.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> I'm using cotton quilting fabric for the outer and inner layers with a layer of non-woven interfacing sandwiched between. Cotton for comfort and the non-woven layer for filtration.
> 
> Better than a surgical mask for protection, nowhere near as effective as a n95.
> 
> ...


 Oh if ever I wished I could sew it would be now.....


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 28, 2020)

Tommy said:


> I agree with AnnieA.  Although cloth masks will not filter viruses from the air you breathe in...



They're much more protective than surgical masks.  I use surgical masks for light yard work and on a breezy day, air blows right through.   Surgical masks offer 6X protection against the virus.  N95s are much higher.  

The sewn ones with the middle non-woven interfacing/filter layer pictured above fall somewhere in between.  So they do offer some protection and serve an important function in keeping you from touching your face.

Doesn't mean you can stitch one up, slap it on and go back to your pre-Covid19 routine.  But if you must go out for a necessary medical appointment, or if you're a healthcare worker with no other choice, a homemade mask with a non-woven layer does offer some protection.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 28, 2020)

I found out I can turn the bonnets I sometimes wear underneath my scarves upside down. They extend further than the masks and of course are completely washable. I don't come in contact with many people when I go out and can easily keep that distance, except for the cashier is not 
quite 6 feet away.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 28, 2020)

@OneEyedDiva 
Very Exotic!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)

Just saw on the news that some health workers are wearing scuba-diving masks. I believe they've made minor adjustments to them first.


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 29, 2020)

Have not worn one yet, I tend to stay away from crowds at all times. I agree that these can also make you feel safe while it is only keeping you from infecting someone else.  Time will tell.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 29, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> I'm using cotton quilting fabric for the outer and inner layers with a layer of non-woven interfacing sandwiched between. Cotton for comfort and the non-woven layer for filtration.
> 
> Better than a surgical mask for protection, nowhere near as effective as a n95.
> 
> ...


Were do we place an order?  

I also wonder about the use of anti-dust spray paint respirator masks, of which I have a few.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 29, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I also wonder about the use of anti-dust spray paint respirator masks, of which I have a few.



Those usually have a pretty high rating.  If it's P100 and is "donned and doffed" properly, it will give you 100% protection.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 30, 2020)

Not so long ago anyone with a mask would be suspect. Now if you don't have a mask people suspect you..
Who da thunk it.....  
Remember, smiles and laughter helps heal , mood lifting etc.....


----------



## StarSong (Mar 30, 2020)

A little over two years ago I watched a virus Ted Talk and immediately ordered a box of twenty 3M N95 particulate respirators.  ($17.00 for 20 of them - I looked it up in my shopping history.)  I admit it took me a few weeks to locate them them.  Of course they were hiding in plain sight - doncha hate when that happens?)  

My daughter-in-law, an OT in a rehab hospital, had mentioned that they're being issued a single mask per day. I offered her the masks because her risk is the greatest of anyone in the family. Turns out her hospital and virtually all others require employees to only use masks that are purchased and distributed by the hospital itself. 

DIL requested I mail her two (one for her and one for my son), do the same for our other kids, and hold onto the others. She said to wear them when we go shopping or interact with the public and they will do the same. We are to wear them, carefully remove them (YouTube videos explain how), put them in separate paper bags, and use again on the next outing.


----------

